
Startup workers see sexual harassment on 'breathtaking' scale in Silicon Valley - finid
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2017/mar/01/silicon-valley-sexual-harassment-startups
======
onmobiletemp
The movement to find justice for abused female engineers and workers would do
well to separate themselves from ellen pao. She is a victim to noone.

